# Kicking technique in Praying Mantis Kung Fu



## ronki23 (Nov 29, 2022)

During my time at University, I learned kickboxing from Wutan, UK which I believe is based on Praying Mantis Kung Fu.
Master Liu Qun Kiao taught They Soon Tuan who brought Wutan to the UK. 
The eldest disciple of Liu Qun Kiao, Fou Tien Kok, was appointed as a teacher of martial arts and as bodyguard to Pu Yi, the last Emperor of China.
Another disciple Li Chian Wu was appointed head martial arts trainer for Chairman Mao Tsi Tung, the first chairman of the People's Republic Of China.

Because kickboxing is with boxing gloves, how does a kick from Praying Mantis Kung Fu differentiate from a taekwondo/karate or Muay Thai kick? I have noticed they don't chamber their kicks but that's all I can really see in the difference. 
Some Wutan guys compete under Oriental and Muay Thai rules in the UK.

I don't know the difference between Northern/Southern Mantis


----------

